# Bleaching animal skulls



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

Peroxide. You should search DIY section. Numberous threads about it there.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

I got a kit from van ***** & it came with a bleaching powder that I mixed with peroxide to make a paste and paint it on. I have heard you can buy same powder in the woman's hair color section at Walgreens etc


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Muriatic Acid


----------



## blackstone08 (Aug 25, 2013)

Soak it in bleach for a little while. Be careful and check it often cause it will weaken the bones. Once bleached take a super glue to all the cracks and teeth to hold it together. Finish with a coat of modge podge over the whole thing. If you get bleach on the antlers you can use a wood stain of a like color to touch up and keep the darker look


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Dermestid beetles...a little peroxide cleanup.


----------



## NHerman (Oct 2, 2013)

I've done several skulls and buy that standard hydrogen peroxide. ($0.89 per quart at Walmart around here). Don't even need to use the strong stuff for hair. Let the skull soak about 12 hours and good to go.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

There is some TERRIBLE advice in this thread. Awful. 
As mentioned, if you do a search you'll find lots of good information.


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

If you're not in a hurry and don't mind the smell just put it in a sunny spot


----------



## Stickin Em (May 24, 2006)

NEVER put a skull in bleach. Use H2O2.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Ditto on the bleach, don't use it for any skull. There is a lot of good reading in the skull section on taxinet that will get you going in the right direction.


----------



## hyde_me (Jul 10, 2011)

*Borax*















I have lots of luck with a weak borax solution after all the boiling and fleshing is complete.
The borax seems to draw any grease or oil from the bones.
I know it seems a strange thing to say on a taxidermy forum but there is more than one way to skin a cat....lol


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

In all honesty, nothing beats the beetles. No boiling, which can deteriorate the bone, and you don't loose any detail in the nasal cavity. That is one way to tell the difference between a skull that has been boiled and one that has been in the beetles.


----------



## ABOA 1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with all the guys who say NO to BLEACH... I have a skull cleaning company and we use the Beetles and a degreaser then a whitening solution and they come out sweet. Perfect. Check out our site.

www.badtotheboneskullcleaning.com


----------

